# Done Deal



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2653523

It is supposedly done.

Now what?

Do we make a trade involving Mobley, Cato, and/or Gooden?

Will Francis start at PG or play SG?

Who do we go after in free agency now?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The Tracy McGrady era is over in Orlando 

By John Denton 
FLORIDA TODAY 

http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportsstory062904trade.htm


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Francis' Meeting with Magic Triggers Trade

Associated Press

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1831594


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

do whatever it takes to get Shaq. Shaq owes Magic.

Gooden really needs to be traded.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Trade Analysis - CNNSI

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/basketball/nba/06/29/tmac.trade.analysis/index.html


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

it basically says magic got burned..haha

anyways..whatever happens..happens for the best most times


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If I were the Magic, I would trade Francis off somewhere else and I'd start Jameer Nelson. You could probably get some other good stuff for Francis.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

francis can play SG

he'll be undersized but he'd be like A.I.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yup and now this starts a rocket/magic fan era for me.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> anyways..whatever happens..happens for the best most times


... for the other team....

I'm starting to think the Magic are the NBA's cursed team. Every league needs a "cursed" team. Let's review.

Magic draft Shaq. Great

Magic draft Penny. Good so far.

Magic make it to the Finals. They lose to the Houston Rockets. Magic fans everywhere are given a team to hate. Yay.

Shaq burns us and we fall into a dark pit of mediocrity. 

We seem to finally be on the brink of bringing our suckage to a halt with the signing of the mighty Grant Hill!.... and Tracy McGrady.

Hill goes down.... and stays down, while T-Mac flourishes into one of the league's best players. We still don't get anywhere as we are forced to watch the painful display of Shaq winning three titles in a row for one of the most annoyingly cocky teams in sports history.

We fall as far as you possibly can, which leads to us letting another HOF candidate slip away.... to the Houston Rockets.

I need an Advil.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

You win 3 lotteries and you're cursed? 

Puh-lease. 

I love how T-Mac is whining about how he did not want to leave. That he had problems with Weisbrod and that he felt the team wanted him out. This is your man. Be happy he's gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> it basically says magic got burned..haha
> 
> anyways..whatever happens..happens for the best most times


I agree with that assessment. S. Franchise is selfish and will be a cancer. And he likes more of a loose, fast up and down game than Orlando will be willing to run.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


:laugh: None of those guys look at all too happy in the first picture.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


Gee whizz, they all look really happy.:laugh:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Francis looks like he's glaring at someone.

Cato looks like he usually does, I don't think I've ever seen him without that scowl.

Mobley... hell, he just looks lost. lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spud</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with that assessment. S. Franchise is selfish and will be a cancer. And he likes more of a loose, fast up and down game than Orlando will be willing to run.


Orlando wanted to run last season, that is why they hired Paul Westhead as an assistant coach. But you cant run the ball if you cant rebound the ball. This year with Cato, Howard, Varejao, and Gooden getting more minutes they might be able to do that a little better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee whizz, they all look really happy.:laugh:


That was my first thought. None of them looks very excited.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> I love how T-Mac is whining about how he did not want to leave. That he had problems with Weisbrod and that he felt the team wanted him out. This is your man. Be happy he's gone.


I felt when Weisbrod's original ultimatum came out that he wanted Tmac out. I was pretty sure as soon as that happened Tmac was gone. I dont think Weisbrod wanted or liked Tmac and I wouldnt be surprised if they didnt try very hard to keep him.

You still sound like you've got a lot of sour grapes ... get over it man.


----------

